# Titanium Lobster Net



## sloticus (Sep 23, 2010)

I forgot my lobster net last time I went down to Jupiter for Mini. I found this lying around in my in-laws garage and decided to give it a second life.


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

That is an awesome idea! I might have to steal that for the yak. Should be nice because of the short handle.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Dude, you fit right in here. Awesome!


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

nice idea , such made it great.


----------



## sloticus (Sep 23, 2010)

*net*

I found the net at the local bait shop in Sebastian, and strung it up with weedeater line. I think it cost me 3.50 or so.


----------

